# doctor just diagnosed me with GERD.



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey,I'm 19, College Student, and my doctor just diagnosd me with GERD during an upper GI.I am going to see him on Friday to talk about it, but there are some things I would like to know:I have GERD, so why am I having chronic constipation and incomplete evacuation. Shouldn't I be having Diahhieriah!?Why did he say not to take Milk of Magnesia more than once a week, its a safe laxative?Thanks for the help,Matt


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Matt,I never heard of having GERD with constipation.Also, you don't necesarily have diarehhia with GERD either.Are you on medication that would cause D or C?I can't answer about the Milk of Mag. I thought it was a safe medicine. Let us no what the Dr. says/Good Luck and hang in there


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Cindy,Its strange that I have chronic constipation but I always thought I had IBS-C, and the doctor just diagnosed me with GERD.He told me today that it wasn't that bad, and I am going to start taking medication for it.Its strange that I have never even realized that I had any form of reflux, and stranger still that I rarely ever throw up.I am going to try MOM this weekend and see the results.


----------

